# Dinner tonight!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

A little yard bird dusted w/ coffee rub and garlic seasoning...sitting on a chimney...and a brick of cream cheese dusted w/ the same coffee rub!!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE!!! What the coffee rub and what's the deal with the cream cheese? Never heard of putting rub on cream cheese and grilling.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well.... now I just gots to know ! If I was a cat I would be dead. So I'll be doing a cream cheese loaf very soon.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a coffee rub I got in New Orleans at the Pepper Palace....I don't like coffee but this rub is AWESOME.... I can't go by a Pepper Palace w/out spending some change fer all kinds of junk!!!









As fer the cream cheese, it just makes it really smoky flavored and WONDERFUL!!! Try it with any kinds of rubs or seasoning, you'll like it....I did it while camping and the 5 families around us LOVED IT!!!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Jason was the smoked cream cheese used as a dip with crackers or some other way? I've had it with pepper jelly but never smoked. Looks really good! Love me some chicken too :thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Think Jason does his a little different than mine but here's how I've been doing it for years. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/anyone-ever-smoked-143859/


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Smarty said:


> Jason was the smoked cream cheese used as a dip with crackers or some other way? I've had it with pepper jelly but never smoked. Looks really good! Love me some chicken too :thumbsup:


Take it off the egg, and just put it on crackers....good to go!!! I coat the whole brick top/bottom/sides. Chase put me onto this and I'm glad I did it!!! I think I'm gonna cut the brick into 3rds then get more coating on em. when pulled, stir it up then put it in a mold. I just like more flavor in it!!!:thumbsup: It'll be great in some fish dip!!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Just sounds really good. Think I might have to try a cut up block with several different rubs. Probably gonna have to force myself not to eat the whole block. I know topped with a pepper jelly it's too addictive! :thumbsup:


----------

